# 2004 330i ZHP Replica Wheels & Winter Tires Advice Needed



## Jon Long (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, it's about that time here in West Michigan when I better start thinking about the white stuff. This will be the first winter with my new '04 330i ZHP, and I want to buy new wheels and tires to get me through it.

Here is what I am thinking of buying this week:

17" M3 Replica Wheels from AAArims.com

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7934871454&category=43957

With Blizzak LM-22s in 225/45/17 size:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...h=false&partnum=245HR7BZLM22&fromCompare1=yes

Does anyone have any opinions or advice on this setup? I know the potential concerns about replicas, but these are only going to be used for 4 months out of the year. The main BMW dealer here in Grand Rapids sells these wheels on behalf of AAA Rims as well, and says they don't ever have any complaints about them.

How about the tire size? From reading most of the posts here on the forum, 225/45 seems to be the size most people go with who are not in truly arctic conditions. One of the techs at my BMW dealer even thought 235/55/17 would be the way to go, to fill up the wheel wells a bit more. What do you all think?

My concerns with tire size would be that the speedometer/odometer don't get thrown too far out of whack from the original Type 135 18" that I run the rest of the year. In addition, I'm concerned about appearance. Mainly how well do the 225/45/17s look on the car? Do they fill up the wheel wells fairly well, or are they going to look silly on the ZHP?

Finally, on the wheels.. Is the size going to be OK - 17x8 with a 35mm offset? They sell tons of these wheels to BMW owners for the winter, so I'm thinking they should be OK, but I thought I'd ask the forum. Thanks a bunch!

Jon Long
2004 330i ZHP
Imola Red


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Those are the exact tire and size I used last winter. Tremendously ability to get through most snow situations :thumbup: As far as the wheel wells......


----------



## Jon Long (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Phil!

Glad to hear you've had good luck with the Blizzak LM-22s. I picked up my replicas yesterday from AAA Rims.com, and they seem pretty nice. OEM forged quality, no... but more than acceptable for winter use. Now I just need to order the tires from Gary @ Tire Rack.

As far as the wheel wells go, I think they look just fine. What is your opinion? You didn't really comment on what you thought..  

If anyone has any other opinions on tire sizes, please chime in. Thanks!

Jon Long
'04 330i ZHP
Imola Red


----------

